# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  دندان پزشکی  یا پزشکی ازاد

## YAS12345678

سلام 
دوستان افرادی که سال94 پزشکی یا دندان دانشگاه ازاد قبول شدن لطفا تراز یا رتبه شون بگن که خیلی برای انتخاب رشته به درد میخوره ثواب داره
مرسی

----------


## rezagmi

> سلام 
> دوستان افرادی که سال94 پزشکی یا دندان دانشگاه ازاد قبول شدن لطفا تراز یا رتبه شون بگن که خیلی برای انتخاب رشته به درد میخوره ثواب داره
> مرسی


آزاد تبریز
9500 تراز

----------

